# One American Blackbelly totally blind, another w/reoccurring eye infections



## soarwitheagles (Oct 6, 2017)

Title says it all...

One American Blackbelly ewe totally blind, another w/reoccurring eye infections.

We recently started to realize one of our American Blackbelly ewes is either blind or near blind.  She keeps running into fences, not knowing where to go.  Not really sure what to do.

Another American Blackbelly ewe has had a second round of eye infections...and this time the eye is beginning to bulge out and look grotesque.

Anyone have any ideas for us as what to do?

Thanks!


----------



## alsea1 (Oct 7, 2017)

What did you treat the first infection with?
My thought is that you may have to go thru a vet to get the right med for the eye issue.
Have you tried using boric acid eye wash?
How attached to these ewes are you?


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 7, 2017)

If you can stand the loss, I would cull... Hope it works out for you and them, one way or another.


----------

